# Reasonable price for new Springfield XD Service 9mm-Gun show or shop purchase?



## Markman (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all,

New member and first post.

I'll be purchasing my 1st handgun soon. I'm looking for something that will cover home defense and range use. If I decide to do CC I will get a different gun for that purpose. At this point, I'm almost positive it will be a Springfield XD 9mm. I went to the range with some buddies and shot the XD, XDm, Glock 17 and 19, Springfield SR9, Sig and a couple others and the XD, by far, was the most comfortable in my hand. I was able to hit the target I aimed for over 50% of the time from 20 feet with the XD. All the others were a lot lower percentage.

Now that I know what I want, the next question is "where do I get it?" Several shops in my area (Atlanta) have the XD in stock at prices from $499 to $530. My buddies swear by going the gun show route but given the current demand (and resulting low supply) I really wonder if the deal at a gun show will be that much better. Online purchases seem to be a wash, maybe even a bit more expensive, when shipping & FFL fees are totaled up.

I guess what I'm looking for is any recent purchase feedback on the gun show vs. retail shop, especially in the Atlanta area. I don't want to wait two weeks to get to a gun show only to find that the prices are the same or higher and then have the few shops that currently have the XD be on back order.

Any help/feedback most appreciated!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually will not purchase a firearm from a firearms show, usually too expensive, at least in my area...........I have purchased two firearms on line...the first one, with shipping and FFL fees, cost me what they were asking for the firearm alone,in a retail setting. Not counting a backround ck. The second, I received, I saved $103, over retail shops...If it is possible, you may want to try this route....depending on the firearm, you may break even, you may save a few bucks....you could also try Armslist. By the way, welcome.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't buy from gun shows but I like to walk around, that being said if you look around you may be able to find a Xdm 3.8 compact for around $575 new I've seen a few in that range. That would cover both guns for the time being and allow you to learn more before you make a final decision on a cc weapon. I cc a Xdm 90% of the time but I dress for it when appropriate. You can also talk to your local gun shop and see if they are willing to work on price with you.


----------



## Markman (Jan 5, 2013)

swany66675 said:


> I don't buy from gun shows but I like to walk around, that being said if you look around you may be able to find a Xdm 3.8 compact for around $575 new I've seen a few in that range. That would cover both guns for the time being and allow you to learn more before you make a final decision on a cc weapon. I cc a Xdm 90% of the time but I dress for it when appropriate. You can also talk to your local gun shop and see if they are willing to work on price with you.


I shot the Xdm and it didn't feel as good as the regular Xd. I'm fine with the size of the Xd and the $100 I save over the Xdm can be applied to a CC gun if I go that route.

I did some more research last night and it seems that, at least based on prices available on auction sites and online retailers, the price for the Xd locally is right in line. I may be visiting the LGS today to pick one up.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I checked the availability of my local gun store, whose prices always beat the big stores. He has the XD in stock for $480 and the XDM for $595. So, I'd say you've got the price bracketed in. Good Luck.


----------

